# Gravely 430 loader ideas?



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking to build a front loader for my 1970's Gravely 430 commercial w/ a 12hp Onan. I got some cylinders laying around and just scored a bunch of free steel that would be perfect for just such a project. Anybody got any pictures? Pump size/recommendations? Anything would help!


----------

